
Gates Foundation funds Facebook fact checkers that defend it from allegations - AndrewBissell
https://reclaimthenet.org/gates-foundation-funds-facebook-fact-checkers/
======
AndrewBissell
Article references a new piece in the Columbia Journalism Review:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24239764](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24239764)

------
pmdulaney
I'll give the Gateses a pass -- and anyone else that saves millions of
children from death.

~~~
AndrewBissell
"The big move covers the little move"
[https://theintercept.com/2014/02/24/jtrig-
manipulation/](https://theintercept.com/2014/02/24/jtrig-manipulation/)

~~~
pmdulaney
Sorry - a bit too subtle for me... Not sure what you mean.

~~~
AndrewBissell
Funding vaccination efforts in the third world is a high profile part of the
Gates Foundation's activities which you are meant to focus on. In the
meantime, it carries out its real purposes almost unseen: laundering Gates's
reputation by buying and controlling media sources, increasing the value of
his investments in sectors like pharmaceuticals, and furthering certain of his
agenda items like charter/online schools or reducing population growth in the
developing world.

[https://www.thenation.com/article/society/bill-gates-
foundat...](https://www.thenation.com/article/society/bill-gates-foundation-
philanthropy/)

~~~
pmdulaney
Thanks for your response. Saying that Gates's motivation in his charitable
work is to launder his reputation seems a tad cynical to me. Isn't it
plausible that he is simply trying to use his time and resources the best he
knows how?

In any case, I now understand what you meant when you said "the big move
covers the little move."

